# Nyrfherdr's Mini Thread - Inspired by Pogre (NEW 3/1/07 - AFTER A YEAR!)



## nyrfherdr (Aug 28, 2004)

On the prompting of Pogre, I'm starting a mini thread of my own.
Here is "The Balrog" from Games Workshop's Lord of the Rings line.


----------



## nyrfherdr (Aug 29, 2004)

Here's Legolas from the Games Workshop Lord of the Rings line...


----------



## nyrfherdr (Aug 29, 2004)

Here are some Warmachine mini's...


----------



## nyrfherdr (Aug 29, 2004)

Here's some more Warmachine minis... Trollkins


----------



## nyrfherdr (Aug 29, 2004)

Some Crocodile Mini's


----------



## nyrfherdr (Aug 29, 2004)

Some Confrontation minis...


----------



## pogre (Aug 29, 2004)

Wow! Your detail work kicks MAJOR booty. The faces on those Croc minis are super impressive. I have that same priest and your paint job is inspiring - I may have to crank him out tomorrow!

Post more!


----------



## nyrfherdr (Aug 29, 2004)

Thanks Pogre!  I appreciate that.

Here's Balin from Games Workshop. (I'm still tweaking my photo skills but you get the general idea)


----------



## nyrfherdr (Aug 29, 2004)

Here's a Falconer from Confrontation/Rakham.  I like all three of the poses.


----------



## nyrfherdr (Aug 29, 2004)

So as not to show any favoritism to any particular mini companies... Here's a Reaper mini.


----------



## nyrfherdr (Aug 31, 2004)

I've been on a Confrontation mini kick lately, I guess.  Here's a spasm warrior.


----------



## nyrfherdr (Aug 31, 2004)

Here's the Spasm warrior spasmed out...


----------



## nyrfherdr (Sep 6, 2004)

Here's my first completed original sculpt... Painted up.

An Ogier for Wheel of Time game that started and ended before I could use him!


----------



## nyrfherdr (Sep 6, 2004)

Second Original Sculpt:

I always loved the concept of snakemen.  I love the Yuan Ti.
This is a Huge Abomination


----------



## pogre (Sep 6, 2004)

nyrfherdr said:
			
		

> Second Original Sculpt:
> 
> I always loved the concept of snakemen.  I love the Yuan Ti.
> This is a Huge Abomination




Wow this is excellent! Homemade sculpts are just the best!

I'm really impressed with the scales on this guy.


----------



## SkeletonKey Ed (Sep 6, 2004)

Cool snakeman. If you have any shots from other angles I would love to see them. Also, any chance of a shot with another mini standing by for scale?

Very nice work on all the paint jobs as well.

Cheers - Ed


----------



## nyrfherdr (Sep 6, 2004)

Here is another picture of the snakeman from the front next to a Games Workshop mini (from thier Mordheim line)


----------



## nyrfherdr (Sep 6, 2004)

Here's another sculpt of mine.  It is a Woldwarden from Privateer Press' Monsternomicon.







Here he is next to Commander Stryker from Warmachine


----------



## pogre (Sep 6, 2004)

I do not know what a Woldwarden is, but the ropes on that guy look great. Did you just roll out a greenstuff snake and score them as you placed them on the fig?

Did you build this whole figure up over a wire frame?


----------



## nyrfherdr (Sep 8, 2004)

pogre said:
			
		

> I do not know what a Woldwarden is, but the ropes on that guy look great. Did you just roll out a greenstuff snake and score them as you placed them on the fig?
> 
> Did you build this whole figure up over a wire frame?




Check out the Monsternomicon...
Anyway, the entire mini is sculpted using green stuff.
The frame isn't actually wire though... Since it will never be used to create a mold, it used some drinking straws and some bits of cardboard and yes... Wire.

Game ON!
Nyrfherdr


----------



## nyrfherdr (Sep 8, 2004)

Here's another original sculpt.  He's a rifleman from the Iron Kingdoms.
Not my best, but I'm happy with him.


----------



## nyrfherdr (Sep 14, 2004)

Another original sculpt.  I like how this one turned out, although I still need to work on my weapons and other metal bits...


----------



## pogre (Sep 14, 2004)

Now wait a minute - do not tell me you sculpted that face?!!
That is really tremendous!
Most sculptors do not use straight kneadatite for metal armor and weapons BTW.


----------



## nyrfherdr (Sep 14, 2004)

pogre said:
			
		

> Now wait a minute - do not tell me you sculpted that face?!!
> That is really tremendous!
> Most sculptors do not use straight kneadatite for metal armor and weapons BTW.




Thanks Pogre.  Praise from you is High indeed considering your quality work.

Yep.  He's 100% mine.  
I've been trying different sculpting mediums and haven't been happy with anything but the green stuff.
I just bought some Kneadatite 'Brown Stuff' that is said to be more suited to weapons, but I haven't had a chance to try it.  Work has been to hectic lately.


----------



## nyrfherdr (Sep 14, 2004)

Here's another sculpt of mine.  It was a 'commision' I did as a Birthday present for one of the players in my group.  He is a Ranger/Druid with an Owl companion.  I'm pretty happy with him too.  I can see things I want to do better, but he turned out really good.


----------



## pogre (Sep 15, 2004)

nyrfherdr said:
			
		

> Work has been to hectic lately.




I just have to say again how impressed I am with your sculpting!

As far as work goes - priorities man, priorities! 


Actually, I totally understand. My game goes on hiatus, and I do not get much miniature work done during football season. Coaching football is a black hole of time...


----------



## nyrfherdr (Sep 17, 2004)

The Druid pictured a few posts back had a penchant for summoning badgers and my miniature collection and my Search FU failed to produce anything, so I sculpted a couple of them myself.  This is the one I'm most happy with.


----------



## nyrfherdr (Sep 20, 2004)

*Avast there... Swashbuckler Ahoy!*

Here's a swashbuckler in honor of 'Talk Like a Pirate Day' here's a swashbuckler I sculpted. 
This is Lyle deMassen.  A noble in an urban/swashbuckling campaign.
He lost an arm to a vicious trap and it was replaced by a magical/mechanical one!  So I sculpted him.


----------



## nyrfherdr (Sep 25, 2004)

Here is the last sculpt I have completed.  
He is a Wizard (with a monkish look to him.) who was attempting to assassinate the queen.  He was chased into a magical mirror leading into a planar gateway.





Here's a few from another angle:





Here's a closeup of his special staff:





I'll post some more painted mini's when I get some photos done.
Game ON!
Nyrfherdr


----------



## nyrfherdr (Oct 2, 2004)

Here's a painted mini.  He's a dwarf from Rakham, from their Confrontation line.

Front:




Left side:




Right side:


----------



## Stone Angel (Oct 12, 2004)

These are so nice! You are the man!

The Seraph of Earth and Stone


----------



## Sialia (Oct 13, 2004)

You realize that you completely rock, right?

And the badger is to die for.


----------



## nyrfherdr (Oct 13, 2004)

Thank you Stone Angel and Sialia!
I appreciate your kind comments.

I've been pretty busy lately, but have done a little more sculpting.  I've finished 1 mini inspired by a character in the M&M book CROOKS!
and then started painting again.  I need to paint some more to finish up and then photograph.

Thanks again

Game ON!
Nyrfherdr


----------



## ledded (Oct 13, 2004)

Great stuff, man.  Keep it coming.


----------



## pogre (Dec 5, 2004)

I finally updated my thread.

TAG

You're IT!


----------



## nyrfherdr (Dec 5, 2004)

Pogre has challenged me to post another Mini.
Fortunately, I have finished a couple.  I took some time today to photograph a couple.
I post them as links because I have a heck of a time getting the size correct for the board.

Let me know what you think.


Confrontation Dwarf

Game ON!
Nyrf


----------



## pogre (Dec 6, 2004)

Awesome! I like the cannon a lot. The face, especially the mouth is very well done. Here is a thumbnail link to the picture.





Dang! I guess I'm it again - that was fast.

PS - update your thread title


----------



## pogre (Dec 7, 2004)

*TAG*  

I promise not to mess with your next post


----------



## nyrfherdr (Dec 7, 2004)

Hmmm.... Let's see. 

Dwarf's are my favorite for lots of reasons.  It seems though, that there is a dearth of good female mini's represented.  Reaper, being the fine manufacturer they are, have attempted to remedy the problem.

Take a look at my completed version....

Linked again:
http://www.qriuscatquilting.com/images/DSC01987.JPG

(Pogre:  How do you attach the thumbnails?)

Game ON!
Nyrfherdr


----------



## nyrfherdr (Dec 8, 2004)

Here are a couple of more mini's I painted over the last month.

I did a Paladin for one of my Players to represent his character.
It seemed that my massive collection of mini's came up woefully inadequate on the Paladin front.
The Paladin character is posted earlier, although I'll link to it again here.

Take a look.

http://www.qriuscatquilting.com/images/Harry_s_Miniatures_084.jpg
http://www.qriuscatquilting.com/images/DSC01993.JPG
http://www.qriuscatquilting.com/images/DSC01996.JPG
http://www.qriuscatquilting.com/images/DSC01997.JPG
http://www.qriuscatquilting.com/images/DSC01995.JPG

Game ON!
Nyrfherdr


----------



## pogre (Dec 8, 2004)

Making thumbnail links:

"=[ and "=]

"URL=http://www.qriuscatquilting.com/images/DSC01950.JPG""IMG"http://www.pogre.com/nyrfherdr_dwarf.jpg"/IMG""/URL"

I really like the shield in the 3rd pic you posted. You need to base those figs


----------



## nyrfherdr (Dec 9, 2004)

Since you've seen the Paladins, let's take a look at the opposite side of the spectrum...

Here's a Confrontation mini from Rakham:

http://www.qriuscatquilting.com/images/DSC02012.JPG
http://www.qriuscatquilting.com/images/DSC02013.JPG

And some Warmachine mini's from Privateer Press

http://www.qriuscatquilting.com/images/DSC01998.JPG
http://www.qriuscatquilting.com/images/DSC01999.JPG
http://www.qriuscatquilting.com/images/DSC02000.JPG
http://www.qriuscatquilting.com/images/DSC02001.JPG

Enjoy.
Game ON!
Nyrf


----------



## nyrfherdr (Dec 11, 2004)

Well, I've almost posted the last of my miniatures recently completed.
I'll have to get to work finishing more...

Here are some Privateer Press mini's:
http://www.qriuscatquilting.com/images/DSC02010.JPG
http://www.qriuscatquilting.com/images/DSC02005.JPG
http://www.qriuscatquilting.com/images/DSC02007.JPG
http://www.qriuscatquilting.com/images/DSC02002.JPG

I still can't get the Thumbnails to work, but the links do.
Take a look.
Game ON!
Nyrf


----------



## pogre (Dec 12, 2004)

nyrfherdr said:
			
		

> I still can't get the Thumbnails to work, but the links do.
> Take a look.
> Game ON!
> Nyrf




Well, shoot! I'm sorry I was not helpful. I really like the new figs - you're burying me here! I need to take some photos!


----------



## nyrfherdr (Dec 18, 2004)

Here's another Warmachine Mini.

Front: http://www.qriuscatquilting.com/images/DSC02014.JPG
Back:  http://www.qriuscatquilting.com/images/DSC02015.JPG


----------



## The Madhatter (Dec 19, 2004)

I'm amazed at the quality of your minis, especially the hand sculpted ones! It's a shame your camera skills aren't equal to your painting skills  I'd love to get a closer look at the details!


----------



## nyrfherdr (Dec 19, 2004)

Thanks Madhatter.
I keep working on my picture taking.  They do get better, but I've got a long way to go...

I appreciate the kind comments.
Thanks
Nyrf


----------



## The Madhatter (Dec 19, 2004)

nyrfherdr said:
			
		

> Thanks Madhatter.
> I keep working on my picture taking.  They do get better, but I've got a long way to go...
> 
> I appreciate the kind comments.
> ...



I just reread my post, and I didn't intend it to be mean. I've had many problems with my own mini pictures and I just wanted to say that your minis are top notch!


----------



## nyrfherdr (Dec 21, 2004)

No worries, Madhatter.  It's all good.  I didn't take offense.

Here's another mini to look at...
A Warmachine mini from Privateer Press.

http://www.qriuscatquilting.com/images/DSC02016.JPG
http://www.qriuscatquilting.com/images/DSC02017.JPG

Game ON!
Nyrfherdr


----------



## pogre (Dec 21, 2004)

I do not know much about War Machine, but I am diggin' that base!

I am working on a sculpt tonight - hopefully have it finished by tomorrow so I can make the mold!

BTW - you can quote my post where I did a thumbnail and see how I did it. It does require uploading two pictures to your server - the regular photo and the thumbnail.


----------



## nyrfherdr (Dec 22, 2004)

Trying again with thumbnails...


----------



## nyrfherdr (Dec 22, 2004)

I've been saving this one for a little while.  I am pretty happy with it.
It's a Confrontation mini from Rakham.
The Minotaur!

With Thumbnails!


----------



## pogre (Dec 24, 2004)

As Yukon Cornelius would say, "WAHOOO!"

Thumbnails and of a darn fine mini too! 

Flu has had me down the last couple of days, but I will try to catch up pronto...


----------



## The Madhatter (Dec 24, 2004)

Nice job on the NMM! Is this for a wargame or to make a pc's life hell?


----------



## nyrfherdr (Dec 25, 2004)

I'm mostly an RPG guy, so these mini's all bring consternation to the face of the players when they appear on the tabletop.

I have been known to play a wargame here or there, but haven't actually tried Confrontation.

Thanks for the kind words.  I appreciate it.

Game ON!
Nyrfherdr


----------



## ledded (Jan 12, 2005)

Great stuff all around.  I'm really diggin' all those Warmachine minis, I've got a big pile of 'em myself that are just taunting me.  

Let me ask this... what do you use to seal your minis?  It looks like you used a spray gloss on a few of them but it could just be the pic.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## nyrfherdr (Jan 12, 2005)

Hey Ledded. Thanks for the praise.  I appreciate it.
I'd love to see you post more of your mini's.

Historically, I've used GW's Matt Varnish.  Because of a couple of bad cans of it, though.  I'm moving to Testers Dullcote.

What I do sometimes do, though is use gloss on 'glass items' and gems and things.  I have a jar of GW's gloss varnish that you paint on with a brush.

The other technique I use is when I'm painting with a metallic paint and the matte varnish has dulled it down more than I want.  I'll paint a highlight using the metallic again to put a sheen back on it.  I do the especially when I want something like the Blue Metal I used on some of Privateer Press mini's.  It might 'wear off' over time, but I haven't had a problem since the paint job underneath is sealed.


I hope that helps.
Game ON!
Nyrfherdr


----------



## The Madhatter (Jan 13, 2005)

I've worked with Testors dullcote and it looks good on tanks and such, but like the label says it's dull. It comes out a bit fast and thick. I use brush on gloss for metal and a satin for things like polished leather and horse hide. The GW "Purity Seal" isn't bad and I have been lucky enough to get only good cans. I tried the art sealants and had mixed results, you never really know how they look until you get them on a mini and I've blurred one too many minis to experiment anymore. I will have to try the metal touch-up post varnish though!


----------



## nyrfherdr (Jan 13, 2005)

Madhatter:  Thanks for the advice on the Dullcote.  Its been recommended to me by some mini painters whose work I've seen up close so I was going to try it after ruining a couple of mini's that I had spent a long time painting.

I'll test it on some of my speed painting projects before using it on one of my more careful paint jobs.

Game ON!
Nyrf


----------



## The Madhatter (Jan 14, 2005)

Good! I'm glad I can help since I've pulled quite a bit of knowledge off of these threads.


----------



## ledded (Jan 14, 2005)

nyrfherdr said:
			
		

> Hey Ledded. Thanks for the praise. I appreciate it.
> I'd love to see you post more of your mini's.




Thanks.  I need to get around to posting up a few more pics.  I'm currently in the middle of scratch-building some Zeppelins for a pulp/steampunk set of games we are going to run.  I'll post those up when they're done.



			
				nyrfherdr said:
			
		

> Historically, I've used GW's Matt Varnish. Because of a couple of bad cans of it, though. I'm moving to Testers Dullcote.




Same here.  Two cans, both bad, over a half-dozen ruined minis because of it.  Cloudy and crappy no matter what temperature, humidity, etc I used them in.

I get good results most of the time with Krylon Matte and another Craft store Matte that I've used.

I really should use more brush-on sealers like The Madhatter described, as I've heard those work out the best, but I'm just to darn lazy 



			
				nyrfherdr said:
			
		

> What I do sometimes do, though is use gloss on 'glass items' and gems and things. I have a jar of GW's gloss varnish that you paint on with a brush.
> 
> The other technique I use is when I'm painting with a metallic paint and the matte varnish has dulled it down more than I want. I'll paint a highlight using the metallic again to put a sheen back on it. I do the especially when I want something like the Blue Metal I used on some of Privateer Press mini's. It might 'wear off' over time, but I haven't had a problem since the paint job underneath is sealed.




Ah, I thought I noticed some gloss parts, but could still see really good detail on most of the minis.  Personally, I loathe gloss finishes except for how you said you use it... to gloss up small things and sometimes the most light-saturated pieces of armor, etc, which I will often do myself.  To me, most folks who spray a couple coats of gloss on their minis might as well as hit them with a hammer.  Just a personal thing.  Gloss, even when over-coated with a matte, often tends to obscure details and color variation, hiding people's good work.  I mean, it's *gloss*, it's chemically formulated to dry in such away as to bend light *away* from what it's sprayed on, thereby robbing you of color and detail.  And the thing is, it's not that much more protective than a few light layers of matte (I know that folks will argue about that point forever, which is cool, but I did some research on it that I feel pretty comfortable with).    Not all spray-gloss jobs are bad though, and there are quite a few professional painters who use it and then matte over it and you can't even tell, but IMO if you just did a few careful layers of matte you will save a lot of time and work that isnt worth what you put into it unless you are throwing your miniatures at large rock outcroppings when you play.  But to me, if I can actually *see* the sealer on a mini like a dime-thick film, then it's pretty much ruined.

/RANT OFF 

Whew.  Sorry so long on that 

Keep up the good work, I really have enjoyed your home sculpts (which I've just recently started experimenting with myself).


----------



## nyrfherdr (Jan 15, 2005)

Pogre, MadHatter and Ledded.  Thanks for the encouragement!  I really appreciate it.
Great advice and good company.  We should get together some time!

I've taken a couple of photos.  
Here are some Iron Kingdoms Elves from Privateer Press.








Here's a Sorcerer from Reaper.




And... Here's a couple of Heru warriors from Crocodile games.







I enjoyed painting all of them.  They all have attitude!
Game ON!
Nyrf


----------



## nyrfherdr (Jan 15, 2005)

This is a duplicate of a post on painting plastic mini's (ala MageKnight or D&D).
I was trying to illustrate that you can indeed repaint them if you don't like the original paint job.  I also include at the bottom a conversion/sculpt I did for a missing arm.

Simple paint jobs:













More involved paint jobs:










And here is a conversion.  The Heroclix mini was missing an arm.  I have no idea what it was, but I'm into cyborgs and things, so I created a mechanical arm.  I haven't painted it yet, so it's perfect to show the conversion...







I hope that illustrates the options you have with Plastic mini's.  I took them all off the clicker bases (except the last one because I'm not done with him yet.)  That's the easiest to do.
I didn't prime any of these mini's.  I used the original paintjobs as 'primer'.  I imagine if you kept the coat really light, a primer would be ok.

Game ON!
Nyrf


----------



## nyrfherdr (Jan 15, 2005)

Last update for the day... I have to get back to the work of actually creating and painting mini's (and life of course!)

Here are 2 more original sculptures.  I've found that if you want to sculpt smaller races, it is really hard.  There aren't any real guidelines and its easy to get proportions wrong. (and the smaller detail is a bear!)

Here is the first 'successful' small sculpt. I have others, but they ended up being the same size as regular ones.






Here's the mini next to a standard human for scale.*





Here is my most recent.  He was inspired by a SuperVillain from one of the Mutants and Masterminds Sourcebooks.










* Ledded the sheen on this guy isn't noticeable on the figure.  It's because of the varnish though.  One of my attempts to find something to replace GW.

Game ON!
Nyrf


----------



## The Madhatter (Jan 16, 2005)

The sculpting is coming along! I like the little fella's hair. I also like the second I.K. elf's boots. I know it's probably a simple dry brush, but the leather looks really good. What bronze paint did you use on your Heru? It's actually bronze(and not a glorified copper) unlike a few leading manufacturer's pigments.


----------



## nyrfherdr (Jan 16, 2005)

Thanks Madhatter.
The Bronze is a Delta Ceramcoat color, actually.

Game ON!
Nyrf


----------



## pogre (Jan 17, 2005)

I love those Heru shields. Wow! I feel like I have been tagged with a brick


----------



## nyrfherdr (Jan 25, 2005)

Thanks Pogre.  I've gotten a couple of more mini's painted, but no photos yet.
I have to assemble my "photo studio" each time so it takes some prep work.

I've completed a few more sculpts too.  I like to paint them before showing them though.

Game ON!
Nyrf


----------



## nyrfherdr (Feb 8, 2005)

I snapped a couple of quick photos.  Been really busy.

Here's a big Bridge Troll from Privateer Press:








And here's a Half-Orc Fighter from Reaper.  Making Black look good is a challenge!








Game ON!
Nyrf


----------



## pogre (Feb 8, 2005)

Wow! Great paintjob on the Troll! I'm going to have to pick that monster up sometime soon.

Black is tough, but here is an article on painting black you might find helpful.


----------



## nyrfherdr (Feb 13, 2005)

I took a couple of quick photos of some more original sculptures.  I prefer to wait until they're painted but I don't know when I'll get to them.  Work is pretty crazy.  

This is a high tech soldier.  I'm playing with edges and mechanical objects.








Enjoy.
Game ON!
Nyrfherdr


----------



## pogre (Feb 13, 2005)

Looking very good! 

Question: What is the mix you are using on the armor and weapon bits?

A suggestion: you might try casting a few weapons, helmets, and pieces of armor in pewter. Then you can file them to get a really crisp edge - and if you ever decide to spin cast they should hope up to vulcanization. Great for creating a uniform look for a larger squad as well.

I need to get back to a little sculpting myself...


----------



## nyrfherdr (Feb 15, 2005)

Thanks Pogre.
I'm using 'brown stuff' from PSI.  It's mixable with the green stuff, but I actually am using a 1 to 1 ratio of epoxy and catalyst at the moment.  I need a lot more practice before I start mixing the ratios.

It's from the same manufacturer that makes the Blue/Yellow epoxy.
It's Brown/Aluminum.

Game ON!
Nyrfherdr


----------



## nyrfherdr (Feb 17, 2005)

Here's another sculpt of mine.  It's a halfling rogue.  My son has been using the halfling from one of the D&D Mini sets, but it just didn't stand up well to the other mini's I have painted for the other players.  In addition, he's really a sneak, so this works much better.

This halfling is a bit big compared to the WOTC Plastics and a bit tall for a halfling, but better than the other small sculpts I had done in the past.









Game ON!
Nyrf


----------



## pogre (Feb 17, 2005)

nyrfherdr said:
			
		

> It's from the same manufacturer that makes the Blue/Yellow epoxy.
> It's Brown/Aluminum.




I see - I've used that in the past, but yours looked darker.

How long did that Halfling take you to sculpt?

Looks very good BTW.


----------



## ledded (Feb 17, 2005)

Very cool, man.  I especially like that new halfling, he has a nice flow and action to him.  I've been experimenting with brown stuff myself lately, I like how hard it dries... I can sand it a little easier.  I've been using it to turn some ordinary minis in to Medusae for a game we have coming up that features a lot of playable races, and there has been a lot of interest by players in playing things like Medusae, Minotaurs, and god forbid, winged flying monkies (which, by the way, I shocked the player who decided he wanted to play one by getting some from Eureka minis).  So I've been doing some converting and whatnot, though I'd like to get into some full-scale sculpting like you've been doing.

I too have had some issues painting black on miniatures, though I'm getting better and trying new things. 

Love the new paints too.  Keep up the good work.

Oh, on a side note, I almost finished the scratch-built zeppelin I've been working on for a while on-and-off that I mentioned in an earlier post.  It's about 2.5 feet long and designed so it can sit on a stand or hang from the ceiling for playability.  I'll post some pics in my thread when I get time to take some; all I've got left to do is some detailing then spray-n-paint.


----------



## nyrfherdr (Feb 17, 2005)

Thanks Guys.  I always appreciate the feedback.

Pogre: The halfling was probably about 10 hours of sculpting.  I wanted to redo the boots for the 3rd time, but decided it was better to be done.  
Other projects take longer.   I'm almost done with a 'Dire Troll' that I've been working on for months.  He's really coming together.  It's probably been close to 30 hours of sculpting on that monstrosity.  I have to keep putting him aside or risk ruining him and of course, I always want to break out the paints to keep up with the mini's I keep buying.

Ledded:  I really want to see that Zeppelin.   Ever since you've mentioned it, I've been thinking about trying to 'out cool' that, but I haven't come up with a thing!

Are either of you planning on attending GenCon.  I usually stick to SoCal, but if you guys are going, I might try to fly out.

Game ON!
Nyrfherdr


----------



## pogre (Feb 17, 2005)

nyrfherdr said:
			
		

> Are either of you planning on attending GenCon.  I usually stick to SoCal, but if you guys are going, I might try to fly out.




That Troll sounds OUTSTANDING!

Unfortunately, GenCon is probably out for me. They moved it right into football season last year and I just cannot make it. All of my gaming stuff goes on hiatus during the Fall so I can be 100% committed to our program.

If you get a chance to go to Indy sometime - do it. I went when it was in July a couple of years ago and ran a bunch of RPGA games and had a blast. The painting is fair at best compared to the stuff you see at Gamesdays, but the variety is a lot better. For some reason Reaper pulled out last year, not sure why...


----------



## pogre (Feb 18, 2005)

Hey,

If you start something sculpting-wise new I would love to see a few works-in-progress pics.


----------



## Stone Angel (Feb 19, 2005)

You just keep getting better! Still amazed at your own sculpts.


The Seraph of Earth and Stone


----------



## nyrfherdr (Feb 19, 2005)

Thanks StoneAngel.
I finished one more Sculpt in this set.  It's a Dwarf Barbarian.  He's got a throwing axe in one hand and his GreatAxe at rest.
I wanted a barbarian with a little different look than the common GW dwarf.













I'm hoping to get some stuff painted soon. (hopefully)
Game ON!
Nyrfherdr


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Feb 21, 2005)

nyrfherdr said:
			
		

> I finished one more Sculpt in this set.  It's a Dwarf Barbarian.  He's got a throwing axe in one hand and his GreatAxe at rest.
> I wanted a barbarian with a little different look than the common GW dwarf.




Wow, he's great looking. I wish I could get one of him. Maybe you need to start casting these minis...


----------



## nyrfherdr (Feb 23, 2005)

WOW.  Thanks.  That's high praise indeed.

I've never really looked into casting mini's.  My focus is on sculpting for my own enjoyment.
I've done a few commissions for friends to create their character in miniature form, but that's about it.

It would really depend on how difficult it is to cast miniatures.  Since I have no idea what it takes, it's still voodoo to me.

Thanks again for the kind words.
Game ON!
Nyrfherdr


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Feb 23, 2005)

nyrfherdr said:
			
		

> I've never really looked into casting mini's.  My focus is on sculpting for my own enjoyment.
> I've done a few commissions for friends to create their character in miniature form, but that's about it.




Do you take outside commissions? Email me at rjmiller-at-gmail-dot-com. I might have 1 or 2 characters that I'd like to have made, if you feel up to it and the price is right.


----------



## pogre (Feb 24, 2005)

nyrfherdr said:
			
		

> It would really depend on how difficult it is to cast miniatures.  Since I have no idea what it takes, it's still voodoo to me.




Nyrf,

Casting decent minis is not difficult at all. If you get interested in this let me know.


----------



## pogre (Mar 10, 2005)

You are so *it * my friend


----------



## nyrfherdr (Mar 11, 2005)

Hmmm.  I don't have any new mini's to show right now.  But, never one to let a gauntlet drop on me, here's a photo of a mini I've seen somewhere else...

He's a Paladin from Reaper.





I don't have a picture of him from the other side.  I'll try and take one this weekend to post.
He's unmodified unlike his brother on another thread.

I'll try and get something done this weekend to post.
Game ON!
Nyrfherdr


----------



## pogre (Mar 11, 2005)

I really like the free hand you did on the front of the paladin's garb. It will be cool when you post the backside so folks can see the differences in the shields.

If you have the time or inclination could you tell me how you did the wings on the Balrog in your initial post on this thread. I am working on some big wings on a project and I like the looks of what you did on that model.


----------



## nyrfherdr (Mar 15, 2005)

Before I show the painted Dwarf,
Here is the back of the Paladin from above.  My apologies.  I originally stated that the mini was original, but I lied.  I filed off what was on the shield and painted a freehand symbol.
My most sincere apologies...

Reaper Paladin:




Here is a different view of the Front of the mini.  I think the detail comes out a little better, but I could be biased.


----------



## nyrfherdr (Mar 15, 2005)

OK... I painted my Dwarf Barbarian.  The green is above.
I like how he turned out.

Front:



Right Side:



Left Side:




Game ON!
Nyrfherdr


----------



## pogre (Mar 15, 2005)

Wow! The braided hair on the dwarf turned out amazing! What satisfaction in creating such a fine piece and painting it to high level.


> Here is the back of the Paladin from above. My apologies. I originally stated that the mini was original, but I lied. I filed off what was on the shield and painted a freehand symbol.



Filing off the original shield design seems to be a pattern... Again, I like your freehand design there. It really unifies the piece.

You have inspired me to pick up the greenstuff again. I just finished a figure I will be priming tomorrow. Not an original figure, just a *massive * conversion.


----------



## nyrfherdr (Mar 15, 2005)

Thanks Pogre!  
I'm really pleased with how the dwarf turned out.  I must admit I'm having fun even though my time is limited.
I'm in painting mode right now, but soon I'll yearn to finish my Dire Troll and all who see him shall despair.

I'm also about 30% complete on a mechanical insectoid.  He's a brown stuff experiment.  I'm really liking how he (she?) is coming along too.  I would have called it a spider, but there are only 6 legs as my son pointed out.  Oops.  I'm too far along to add another set of legs, so it'll be an insect instead of an arachnid.  That's what I get for putting aside the reference photos while creating the armature!

I'll post a couple of more paint jobs soon.
Game ON!
Nyrfherdr


----------



## nyrfherdr (Mar 15, 2005)

Pogre,
You asked about the wings on the Balrog a few days ago.  
I used a CRACKLE medium on the Balrog!!!
It turned out very well, but it was a frustrating experience for a couple of reasons.
Here is a review of the process I went through:

DECISION/EVALUATION:
1.  Crackle medium is a strange beast.  You need a good area to cover for the cracks to show well enough to make sense and look good.
2.  You need a good contrast of colors for the underlying coat and the overcoat color that will crack.
3.  It works best if the underlying color is very light and the overcoat is very dark.
4.  YOU MUST EXPERIMENT before putting the crackle medium on your final work.
5.  Each brand of medium reacts a little differently.  Follow the instructions carefully.
6. (I used up all of the crackle medium so I don't know the brand name.  I got it from a Craft store, though.)

Here are the steps I followed on my Balrog:

1.  I tested on wood first (for another project)
2.  I tested on plastic next (the wings of the Balrog are plastic)
3.  I test on metal (because I wanted to crackled the chest and tail too).
4.  I painted the Balrog in Yellow, Red and Orange - Flames, Magma, whatever.  It looked goofy, but the colors were true to heated stone.  Basically lighter on the inside where it was hotter and darker on the outside.
5.  I covered the wings and tail with the crackle medium.
6.  Following the instructions I painted black onto the figure covering the painstaking effort to recreate a magma look and feel.
7.  The cracks turned out to be very subtle.  I liked the effect, but wished they were more pronounced. 
8.  I did it again to try and get bigger cracks, but it didn't work the second time either.
9.  I then carefully highlighted the black.
10.  I sealed the mini. (This is probably my most upsetting mini story of all.  The sealant can I used was from a bad batch.  White stuff filled in all the cracks and crevices of the mini.)
11.  After ruining my careful paintjob and crackle experiment, I attempted to strip the mini.  I ended up stripping the metal, but somehow pitting the plastic wings.  I replaced the wings...
12.  I repeated steps 4, 5,6,7 and 9.
13.  I sealed the mini and then added a few touch ups of color over the sealant to bring out different parts of the mini.


As is often the case, the photo doesn't do the mini justice, the Balrog did turn out quite well.  I've only seen a couple of other versions that were as true to the movie in tone and effect. 

I would use the Crackle medium again, but it is time consuming and sometimes the effects are out of my control, which can be frustrating.  
I hope that is informative.
Game ON!
Nyrfherdr


----------



## ledded (Mar 15, 2005)

Most impressive sculpt there man.  Keep it coming, you are inspiring me to do some more sculpting in my mods (no freehand yet).

And the story... oh, you dont know how I've nearly been driven to a fit of violence by a bad can of sealer.  I once spent about 12 hours on just 6 minis for a game, and *right before* the game I sprayed these nicely painted guys with a can of GW matte.  Completely frosted 'em in one 2 second pass with the can.  I now know what those older authors are talking about when they say the phrase 'apoplectic fit'.  I ranted.  I raved.  I turned into Dennis Miller having a crack-fit.

But that's the life of a mini-painter.  Hell, I once painted a mini, spending tons of time doing some nice blending/washing/drybrushing on a cloak.  The first time I showed it to some guys (*just* after I finished it but before I sealed it) someone picked it up and ran their thumbnail down the back of the cloak and said "man, this paint must be crap, it just peeled right off!".  I d*mn near strangled him.


----------



## nyrfherdr (Mar 15, 2005)

Ledded,
Thanks for the kind words.

Speaking of horror stories.  I was at a convention playing Warmachine (one of my new passions) and a nice, sweet young lady grabbed a mini by the arm and picked it up leaving the mini on the table of course.  "These sure are fragile." she was heard to state as she set the arm down and walked off.  At least she left us the arm.


----------



## nyrfherdr (Mar 18, 2005)

Here's another Privateer Press mini.  He's an Eldritch (kind of an Elven Vampire)

Take a look:




Game ON!
Nyrfherdr


----------



## nyrfherdr (Mar 24, 2005)

Well, well, well.  I'm down to my last updated photo.  My time has diminished and I'm behind on all of my cool projects.   The only thing I can say is, enjoy the latest.  It will be awhile before I have something more to post.

Here he is... A Confrontation Dwarf.  I don't remember his name, since I don't actually play the game.

Front view:




Rear view:


----------



## nyrfherdr (May 26, 2005)

Well,
I have been painting in my spare time (which hasn't been as much as I'd like.)
Last night I decided to take some photos of some recent work.


The photos came out a bit darker than I wanted.  I may take more, but enjoy these in the meantime.

A Spasm Warrior from Rakham's Confrontation line
Human form Front:




Human Back:




Spasm Front:




Spasm Side/Back:




Game ON!
Nyrfherdr


----------



## nyrfherdr (May 26, 2005)

Hello again... I was going to wait a day or two to post again, but couldn't wait to share.
And since I will be attempting to take better photos, it was worth it anyway.

First, some background:
Representing a character in mini form has always been a game of compromises, especially if the games are fluid.  Accurate portrayal of characters was never a goal of mine.  

In the last couple of years, I met players who really wanted their characters as accurately portrayed as possible.  I did a couple of special conversions and sculpts to match characters.  Then the character would die, change or the game would end.  GRRRR.

So, I went back to sculpting/modelling what I found fun.  But, the urge to represent characters came back, as I'm sure it will again.
A character in my current game plays a female gnome Druid.  Hmm.  Not easy to find.
I found a female halfling that was nicely done, put out by Reaper and made only a few modifications.  I added shoes (of course) and a staff instead of a sling.
I like how the staff turned out.  Almost as if it was meant for the figure.

Let me know what you think.

Reaper Halfing w/sling (fem):  Modified by me.




Same from the back:




By the way... The character has just reached 11th level and has never used a staff!  GRRR
Game ON!
Nyrfherdr


----------



## Valanthe the Sleepless (May 26, 2005)

Yay, more Nyrf mini goodness. Nice stuff. Please, sir, could we have some more?

- Val


----------



## nyrfherdr (May 27, 2005)

Thanks Valanthe.  I have to say I'm flattered to have inspired you so.  
That was really nice of you to say so in your thread (hey everyone... check out Valanthe's CRAB!   It's awesome.). 

And if they are watching... Pogre, Ledded and FranktheDM.  You were the ones who inspired me to take more risks and share my work with this great community.

Here's a couple more photos.  
They're still dark... I need to find a way to take pictures when the sun is up!
But for these guys, it probably works in their favor...  

Bane Thralls from Privateer Press:
Sample 1:




Sample 2:




Sample 3: The leader




The gang all together.  Aren't they cute?




I hope you enjoy.
Game ON!
Nyrfherdr


----------



## Valanthe the Sleepless (May 27, 2005)

Hey Nyrf, do you have Photoshop? That's what I use to fix the poor lighting of my pics. Or I use my mini photo studio I set up with some inexpensive adjustable desk lamps I got on clearance at the local Target. 

And yeah, I got to say, between you, pogre, FranktheDM, and the other great artists here, there is lots of inspiration and motivation.

Any chance on you writing some tips for working with the green kneadite and maybe some sculpting tips too? I have been interested in trying it out but have no idea where or how to start.

- Valanthe


----------



## pogre (May 28, 2005)

nyrfherdr said:
			
		

> And if they are watching... Pogre, Ledded and FranktheDM.  You were the ones who inspired me to take more risks and share my work with this great community.
> Nyrfherdr




I'm always watching your thread my friend. I'm a bit swamped with the end of track season and final exams, but I will be back with a vengeance soon!

I have been downloading you pics and lightening them in photoshop to check them out. You might try adding a garage lamp or two to add light.

I echo Val's comments on sharing some green stuff tips - I'm always looking to steal borrow a couple of techniques.


----------



## ledded (May 29, 2005)

nyrfherdr said:
			
		

> Thanks Valanthe. I have to say I'm flattered to have inspired you so.
> That was really nice of you to say so in your thread (hey everyone... check out Valanthe's CRAB! It's awesome.).




Indeed it is.  I had to give it a big fat double-damn when I saw that monster.  



> And if they are watching... Pogre, Ledded and FranktheDM. You were the ones who inspired meto take more risks and share my work with this great community.




Always watching, man, and thanks for the props, though your stuff is pretty inspiring at times.  I do try to get by, though the last few months I've done more lurking than posting... busy busy busy.  However, I did finish up some stuff of my own, and also have started some fun Sci-Fi stuff for a campaign we are going to do that I'll have to share with ya'll.



> Here's a couple more photos.




Great work, as usual.  Love those Bane Thralls... a lot of those Privateer Press minis have really been flipping my lid lately, and they are fuuuuun to paint with all of that sharp detail.  Keep it up.


----------



## nyrfherdr (May 30, 2005)

And now for something completely different. Well, maybe not completely.

Several years ago I was working on a dwarven gate for a game.
I sculpted the stone guardians using Crayola Model Magic.  I then used texture paint to make it like sandstone, then a couple of washes and highlights later... I had a two statues.
Added to my scratchbuilt gate, I had something that takes up a lot of space.

Front:




Front More Detail:




Another angle:




Game ON!
Nyrfherdr


----------



## pogre (May 31, 2005)

Wow! Those are fantastic! I need some for my gaming table.


----------



## D'karr (May 31, 2005)

Change the upper case ".JPG" to lowercase ".jpg" and you should be able to see them.

BTW, the statues and gate look fantastic.

I like the size comparison shots.  I've always wanted to build a dwarven city gate with huge stone doors and huge statues.

Now I might have to get busy...   LOL


----------



## nyrfherdr (May 31, 2005)

I fixed the links.  sorry about that.

On another topic... I need some feedback.  
A kind enworld member suggested I write some tips on sculpting.  I'm happy to do that, but how much information are you looking for?

Should I create a thread on sculpting?
Should I write an article?
Should I focus on starting at the beginning?
Are there topics of most interest? - I guess this could come up in the other thread.

Any other feedback would be useful.

Game ON!
Nyrfherdr


----------



## nyrfherdr (Jun 1, 2005)

I was trying to help find a mini for a fellow ENWorlder.  I own it but couldn't find it still available.  I've reposted here for comparison to more recent miniature work.

In 1988 Ral Partha produced the 'Barbarian Pinhead'.  I checked Iron Wind Metals which produces the old Ral Partha mini's, but I didn't see it.  

I own it.  I attached a photo below to confirm.
(This was my skill level 20 years ago   )



The Barbarian Pinhead:




Game ON!
Nyrfherdr


----------



## Valanthe the Sleepless (Jun 2, 2005)

nyrfherdr said:
			
		

> Should I create a thread on sculpting?
> Should I write an article?
> Should I focus on starting at the beginning?
> Are there topics of most interest? - I guess this could come up in the other thread.




I wouldn't mind a basic "how to get started/what supplies you use" guide, maybe followed by a tutorial on how to do a basic mini. 

I always wanted to give mini sculpting a shot, but no one I know does it. We basically all paint ot build Hirst Arts.

Oh, and I really, really dig the dwarven gate. Awesome stuff! I am thinking I need to experiminet with the model magic a bit more.

- Val


----------



## nyrfherdr (Jun 5, 2005)

Hello everyone,
I recently painted the halfling I sculpted awhile ago.  The green is shown earlier.
He turned out pretty well.  I learned a lot about scale and draping fabric.

Take a look.













I'll be starting another thread with sculpting tips.  I'll start with my own musings and people can add as they see fit.

Game ON!
Nyrfherdr


----------



## pogre (Jun 5, 2005)

nyrfherdr said:
			
		

> I'll be starting another thread with sculpting tips.  I'll start with my own musings and people can add as they see fit.
> 
> Game ON!
> Nyrfherdr




Excellent!


----------



## nyrfherdr (Jun 12, 2005)

I know that Pogre was trying to tag me first, but he's it!

Here is a Privateer Press mini... A Gobber rogue.  I enjoyed painting him.













Game ON!
Nyrfherdr


----------



## pogre (Jun 12, 2005)

Oh man, you're killing me here. 

Oddly enough, I have a commission to paint that Gobber fig - like a lot of other miniatures he is waiting patiently. I imagine I am going to take a tag or two this week - I'm working on a massive Hirst Arts project...

yes, again.

I like the gobber a lot - makes me want to paint one - great job!


----------



## nyrfherdr (Jun 20, 2005)

Good morning,
Another Privateer Press Mini.  This one is an Iron Kingdoms dwarf.  I love the attitude on this one.

Enjoy:








On a side note: For those of you following my Sculpting thread, my business trip last week was extended unexpectedly.  I was not able to get the photos or articles done.  I hope to have an update for everyone in the next couple of days.

Game ON!
Nyrfherdr


----------



## nyrfherdr (Jun 29, 2005)

Here are a couple of Confrontation mini's by Rakham.  There some kind of witch hunter/knight guys.  I forget which.


















Hope you like them.
(I am still working on my next sculpting article for those following my other thread.)

Game ON!
Nyrfherdr


----------



## Kanegrundar (Jun 29, 2005)

Excellent work, Nyrfherdr!  I look forward to seeing more!

Kane


----------



## pogre (Jun 29, 2005)

I like the cork bases.


----------



## nyrfherdr (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanks Kane!  I appreciate your comments.  Keeps me posting.  That's for sure.

Pogre:  I like the cork bases, but I don't love them.  I'm still dorking around with bases and haven't come up with perfection yet.

Here are the other two Confrontation mini's in this set.  I still can't remember what they are called. They are from Rakham Miniatures.

















I hope to get some more posted soon.
Also... I hope to get the next sculpting article done in the next week.

Game ON!
Nyrfherdr


----------



## pogre (Jul 13, 2005)

The overcoat on the second miniature is really excellent. I have a figure I think I'm going to try a cork base on - I'll let you know how it goes.

PS - update your thread title


----------



## The Madhatter (Jul 14, 2005)

So those cinematic bases are made of cork? Are they covered by a texture paint or something? I agree with Pogre, the overcoat is great.


----------



## nyrfherdr (Jul 14, 2005)

I must admit that positive feedback is addictive.  Thanks Pogre and Madhatter.  I appreciate it.

The bases are cork.  I then added white glue and sand for ground texture.  I didn't cover all of the cork.
If you stop by your local FLGS that carries Confrontation Miniatures, check out the catalog.  There is a brief article on bases and they use Cork a lot.

Game ON!
Nyrfherdr


----------



## nyrfherdr (Jul 15, 2005)

Another mini to share...  
I like a bit of steam and steel with my fantasy, so a few guns, some machinery and a cool axe or hammer always catch my attention.  If the mini is a dwarf, I'm sold.

Privateer recently released a new crew for their Warmachine game... A dwarf warcaster and his machines.
Here's the warcaster:  Gorten Grundback













He was fun to paint.
Game ON!
Nyrfherdr


----------



## The Madhatter (Jul 15, 2005)

Wow! More light!! I really like the goggles. The glass effect is very well done!


----------



## ledded (Jul 17, 2005)

Nice, man. I'm diggin' the Dwarf warcaster, and very cool work on the bases also. 

I'm a total sucker for those steampunky minis with the flintlock/combo weapons like those well-done Rackham minis you posted (which I've been coveting for a while)... gimme a dwarf with a boiler on his back or a guy with a sword-pistol, and I'm head-first into that fantasy game.


----------



## nyrfherdr (Jul 18, 2005)

Thanks Madhatter and ledded.  I appreciate the feedback.
I'll post a few more pics in a couple of days.
I seem to be stalled on my sculpting article.  Damned Harry Potter book...

Game ON!
Nyrfherdr


----------



## nyrfherdr (Jul 20, 2005)

The Privateer Press dwarf came with some friends...













Game ON!
Nyrfherdr


----------



## pogre (Jul 20, 2005)

Good job on the WarJack! I have to say those things are much tougher to paint for me than _organic_ stuff. I have a lot more respect for paint jobs on robots after doing a few.


----------



## Bobitron (Jul 22, 2005)

nyrfherdr said:
			
		

> Here's another sculpt of mine.  It is a Woldwarden from Privateer Press' Monsternomicon.




This one came out REALLY good. Nice work!


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Jul 26, 2005)

Hey great work on these figs, and awesome sculpt works!  I had a few questions. 

Paints. 

The LGS only carries GW paints.  I get good results with them no doubt, but I'd rather cut back on cost, they are going up .25-.50 each for pots and 2 bucks a shot on spray cans!  What are good alternatives?  What kind of model paints can I find at Walmart that will work?  Spray Matte varnish is a big one I need to swicth from GW's ten dollar cans. 

How many drybrushes do you do for highlights?  How much ink washing do you do?   I do some figs with a couple dry brushes for highlights with a ink wash or two and they turn out awesome, but then I'll do a human figure and it will turn out a lot worse with teh same techniques.  I need a digital camera so I can show you what I'm talking about.  Where can I find good pointers?

Edit: Nevermind, I found the other thread.  but still I'll take any advice on alternate paints to GW.


----------



## nyrfherdr (Jul 29, 2005)

Thanks for the kind comments.  Always appreciated.
Also... Keep looking at the tips threads.

On paints.  I use Vallejo, Reaper Master Series and their new line.
I have also used Delta Ceramcoat and similar craft paints and gotten fine results.
If you need tips on using craft paints, try them out.

Testor's makes primer that works well.


I hope that helps.


----------



## nyrfherdr (Aug 25, 2005)

I haven't posted a picture in forever.
I finished my insect miniature, but I only have these in progress photos. 
Take a look.









I also am still plugging away on the Dire Troll.  Here are some WIP photos for you to gaze upon.









I'll post the completed bug this weekend.  Maybe I'll finish the troll soon too, before Privateer Press ships theirs!!!
Game ON!
Nyrfherdr


----------



## pogre (Aug 28, 2005)

Wow! That troll is looking fantastic. I cannot wait to see it finished.


----------



## nyrfherdr (Aug 28, 2005)

Thanks Pogre.  I appreciate it.
Here is the completed bug robot and some more Troll progress.  I'm plugging away slowly.


Completed Bug Robot:









More Troll Progress:













Game ON!
Nyrfherdr


----------



## Kanegrundar (Aug 28, 2005)

Awesome work on the bug robot!  It looks great and I can't wait to see it painted.  The troll is coming along nicely as well!

Kane


----------



## frankthedm (Aug 29, 2005)

I love them all, the woldwarden the most


----------



## D'karr (Aug 29, 2005)

Fantastic stuff.  Very well done.  I love the Bug Robot's tentacles.  Awesome work.
The troll is impressive.  I'd hate to meet one of those suckers in combat.


----------



## nyrfherdr (Aug 29, 2005)

Thanks everyone.  I appreciate the kind comments.
I actually believe I have finished the troll. (Well, the sculpting part.  He still needs to be painted).

I'll take some photos tonight and get them posted soon.
Thanks again!

Game ON!
Nyrfherdr


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Aug 29, 2005)

Man! I want a Worldwarden and a Bug-Robot! Technical critique: Those are super cool!


----------



## nyrfherdr (Aug 30, 2005)

Thanks Mr. Goblinoid.  A couple of people have asked me to start casting my mini's in metal.  Unfortunately, that's not something I'm ready for right now.
I do have some good news.  I suspect that Privateer Press will be releasing a WoldWarden miniature sometime in 2006.  They haven't announced it, but I have a suspicion.

I didn't get a chance to take a photo of my completed Dire Troll.  I'll try and do that this evening.  In the meantime, I found a photo of some Rakham mini's I haven't shown before.  They are from their Confrontation line.  Some kind of knights.  I don't play the Confrontation game, so I can never remember the mini's names.  I buy them because they look darned cool on the tabletop.


Confrontation Knights:




Leader:








Game ON!
Nyrfherdr


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Aug 31, 2005)

nyrfherdr said:
			
		

> In the meantime, I found a photo of some Rakham mini's I haven't shown before.  They are from their Confrontation line.  Some kind of knights.  I don't play the Confrontation game, so I can never remember the mini's names.  I buy them because they look darned cool on the tabletop.




I've got those guys, and have painted one of them. I'll try to get a picture and start a thread with some of my minis. I went with a very different paint scheme, blue and grey, but I really like the way the red and gold looks. Might have to try that on one of mine. Nice job!


----------



## D'karr (Aug 31, 2005)

nyrfherdr, as always, good stuff.

I need to get back into painting.  Wife and 4 kids take up a lot of time though.  LOl


----------



## nyrfherdr (Aug 31, 2005)

Thanks Cthulhu's Librarian.  Different color schemes significantly impact the look of a miniature.  In the speed painting competitions at GenCon you got to see that in action.  8 people with 8 different views of a single miniature.

D'Karr:  I know what you mean.  I'm very busy myself, actually.  Luckily my family allows me time to paint and sculpt.  I usually end up doing a good bit at a time, and then go dark for a long time.  The knights were painted at Christmas, I think.

Well.... The long awaited Dire Troll has been completed.  The WIP pictures certainly did a lot to spill the beans on what turned out to be a pretty menacing miniature.  One hand is the size of a standard mini!  I'll start painting him over the next several weeks.  We'll see how long that takes   

Original Sculpt based on a monster in the Monsternomicon from Privateer Press.
Dire Troll:












I seem to have gotten the camera settings right for once, so here is a closeup...




Game ON!
Nyrfherdr


----------



## nyrfherdr (Sep 19, 2005)

I've been pretty darned busy lately, but I did manage to take a few photos of some mini's I painted earlier in the summer.  

Enjoy:

Warmachine Cygnar Hunter from Privateer Press








Warmachine Cryx Bonejack, stalker from Privateer Press (I put it on the clear post leaping)




Warmachine Cryx Leviathan








I hope to get some more painting done soon and some photos not long after.
Game ON!
Nyrfherdr


----------



## frankthedm (Sep 19, 2005)

I like the Red Knights a LOT.

The Warmachine bots are nice though more lighting is needed for the photos. Might i be so bold as to suggest a sunlit photo shoot?


----------



## nyrfherdr (Oct 4, 2005)

Thanks for the kind words Frankthedm.
I usually can't control the actual time of my photo shoots.  It's usually in between other tasks.  I'm working on improving the situation, but time is not a luxury I have 

As you have no doubt guess, I am a big fan of the Iron Kingdoms from Privateer Press. 
I have purchased a large number of their mini's and the company even enticed me back into wargaming (on top of my roleplaying passion).

When I started sculpting a few years ago, I took IK art as my inspiration.  One of those inspirations was the Monster Hunter.  Well, Privateer recently released their own 3d vision of the Monster Hunter.  I was compelled to purchase and paint said mini.  Here is a photo of the two side by side.  I must say that for an early sculpt, I'm still very pleased.  Although I wouldn't be satisfied with it if I sculpted it today...





Stay tuned.  I've finished painting my 'Cthuhlu bot' (my son's name for the bug robot shown in green earlier).
Game ON!
Nyrfherdr


----------



## D'karr (Oct 4, 2005)

I really like the original sculpt.  It has character.  A little small when compared with the PP one, but a good effort.  Very accurate, when you compare the two.  Very well done.

BTW, I just noticed the "watery" base on the Cryx Leviathan...  AWESOME.


----------



## nyrfherdr (Oct 5, 2005)

For those of you who have followed along on my journey of experimentation with the world of sculpting, will know that I did a robot bug creature for fun.
My son has christened the creation "Cthuhlubot" because of the mouth tentacles and multiple eyes...









I enjoyed the process on this one.  
I'm almost done painting my dire troll.  He's an ugly looking beast.  quite ugly.  I'll post him soon.

Game ON!
Nyrf


----------



## Kanegrundar (Oct 5, 2005)

Looks good!  Keep 'em coming.


----------



## frankthedm (Oct 6, 2005)

i like the cthulhubot. very cute.

I so need to get working on my mekthulhu


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Oct 7, 2005)

I dig the aged metal on cthulhubot! That base doesn't look flat?


----------



## D'karr (Oct 7, 2005)

BigFreekinGoblinoid said:
			
		

> I dig the aged metal on cthulhubot! That base doesn't look flat?




It's a Cthulhubot.  His base must be non-euclidean.


----------



## nyrfherdr (Oct 7, 2005)

BigFreekinGoblinoid said:
			
		

> I dig the aged metal on cthulhubot! That base doesn't look flat?





Thanks all!
The base isn't completely flat.  I tried my hand at making bases a uniform size using Sculpey and some special cookie-cutter like clay deals from the craft store.  It works to a certain degree.  After baking, they ended up not resting flat.

I'm still experimenting.  In the case of this mini, it doesn't detract.

Game ON!
Nyrfherdr


----------



## pogre (Oct 7, 2005)

nyrfherdr said:
			
		

> I'm still experimenting.  In the case of this mini, it doesn't detract.
> Nyrfherdr




Have you tried cooking it with a piece of pyrex glass sitting on top?


----------



## nyrfherdr (Oct 8, 2005)

Pogre: I haven't tried a pyrex sheet, no.  That's a good idea.  I sculpt detail into some of the bases, so I'll have to play with that idea.

Here are a couple of painted mini's I've done for an upcoming Iron Kingdoms game:
They are Privateer Press RPG minis:

















Game ON!
Nyrfherdr


----------



## Kanegrundar (Oct 8, 2005)

Those look great, Nyrf!  I have a couple of those figs and I like the differences you made between them and the examples put forth by Privateer Press.


----------



## nyrfherdr (Oct 13, 2005)

Thanks Kanegrundar.  I appreciate your kind words.

Here's another IK mini.
She's a Cleric of Morrow.









I'm happy with how she turned out.
Game ON!
Nyrf


----------



## D'karr (Oct 13, 2005)

nyrfherdr said:
			
		

> Thanks Kanegrundar.  I appreciate your kind words.
> 
> Here's another IK mini.
> She's a Cleric of Morrow.
> ...




I really like the freehand on her tunic.  Very well done.


----------



## nyrfherdr (Oct 14, 2005)

Thanks D'karr.  I appreciate it.  The symbol of Morrow was fun to add to the mini.  Really dynamic part of the overall look.

I have one more mini before I go into hiding again for a week or 2.  Seems my schedule won't calm down.

This is the IK Blackclad (Which is kind of a destructive Druid in the Iron Kingdoms).  He has a unique spell where a whirlwind forms under him to allow him to stand, cast spells and fly around at the same time.  I loved the image, so I crafted a base to represent him standing on the whirlwind.  It turned out OK, I think.













Game ON!
Nyrfherdr


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Oct 15, 2005)

Some fine work on the Druid there Nyrf! He's Blackalicious!


----------



## Lord Pendragon (Oct 30, 2005)

nyrfherdr said:
			
		

>



This mini disturbs me.  Mainly because I can't imagine it's less than a CR 17 or so. 

Nice.  Really nice.


----------



## nyrfherdr (Nov 6, 2005)

I've gotten a few more sculpts done.

Here is a Half-fiend/Dwarf that will end up in a game in the not too distant future.

Take a look:












Game ON!
Nyrfherdr


----------



## pogre (Nov 7, 2005)

Very cool fiendish dwarf! What are the wings made of?


----------



## D'karr (Nov 7, 2005)

nyrfherdr said:
			
		

> I've gotten a few more sculpts done.
> 
> Here is a Half-fiend/Dwarf that will end up in a game in the not too distant future.
> 
> ...




WOW!!!  Your sculpts always impress.  Very cool.  I like how you got the Cloven Hoof to work on this one.

The eyes are huge is that to simulate Bulging Eyes?

Very cool.

Have you seen Gael Gaumont's (sp) tutorial on sculpting wings?  It looks like you used a very similar technique but with alternate materials.


----------



## nyrfherdr (Nov 7, 2005)

Thanks for the kind words Pogre and D'Karr.
I've seen a couple of wing tutorials.

Here's what I did:

1.  Made armatures out of wire. 
     A.  1 Wire for each main wing line (that would connect to the shoulder of the dwarf)
     B.  Wires to support the wing flaps mounted to the main wing line at the joint.

2.  Glued fabric (my wife is a fabric artist) with a very fine weave to the armature.

3.  Spread glue onto the fabric of the wing fold.  pressed into shape and allowed to dry.

4.  Trimmed wings

5.  Used green stuff to make bones and shaped the length of the main wing line.


D'Karr: on the eyes.  They are actually quite sunken vs. bulging.  It doesn't show up in the photo.  I was going for empty sockets.  We'll see how they turn out when I paint him.
Just some more ramblings of the nyrfherdr
Game ON!


----------



## nyrfherdr (Nov 7, 2005)

Just to keep everyone on their toes, I also finished a servitor robot for a wizard.  I sculpted it along with another servitor and a wizard (with a mechanical arm) as part of the ENWorld Sculpting project.

This particular servitor would have been very difficult to cast, so I didn't submit it.
Enjoy:




Game ON!
Nyrfherdr


----------



## nyrfherdr (Nov 9, 2005)

Hey there all you mini fans.  
Now for something completely different.  I was inspired to try creating a hag.  I really liked the Confrontation Undead mini that had squidlike legs, so I tried something similar.

What I ended up with was a tentacled legged, tentacled armed, overcoat wearing woman.  I like it mostly because it's quirky, vs. good.

Enjoy:








Game ON!
Nyrfherdr


----------



## nyrfherdr (Nov 21, 2005)

Hey everyone, I'm just back from a grueling road trip and then a couple of days at GenCon SoCal.  I ran a couple of Iron Kingdoms RPG events and had a blast.  One of the mini's I used was the Dire Troll I finished awhile back.  Here's a photo of the bad boy. He's not as good as the one Privateer Press will be releasing next year, but he's all mine.


Dire Troll (Painted original sculpt based on inspirations from the Monsternomicon)








Enjoy.
Game ON!
Nyrfherdr


----------



## Kanegrundar (Nov 21, 2005)

Very cool.  Good scuplt that very true to concept given in the Monsternomicon, and not a half bad paint job to boot!

Get anything really cool at GCSC?


----------



## frankthedm (Nov 22, 2005)

That is some good damned work on the demonic dwarf.


----------



## nyrfherdr (Nov 22, 2005)

Thanks guys!  You are too generous with your praise.

Kane:  GenCon SoCal was a blast.  I hear a lot of people trash talking the event, but I had a great time all 3 years.   Here's my summary for this year.

1. Yes it was lightly attended, but it is only year 3 and there was still tons to do.
2.  I ran 3 IK RPG games.  All 3 were full (6 players each).  If I had run more, I would have had full tables for those too.
3.  I attended 2 sculpting seminars.  Excellent.  There were painting seminars too.
4.  I did the Paint-n-Take and got a cool mini from Magnificent Egos.  My son got a cool bug mini from Mongoose's new Starship Troopers game.
5.  There were painting seminars too.
6.  I didn't have time for the Speed Painting, but looks like it was a blast too.
7.  The vendor/exhibitor hall was small again this year, but all of my favorite guys were there.  Chris Pramas from Green Ronin, Privateer Press was there in force and of Course Wizards.
8.  I scored two boxes of minis from PP for their Hordes game.  They are also monsters from the Monsternomicon, so I will be using them in upcoming RPG games.
9.  Other goodness: I bought some other mini's from other vendors.  There was a new tabletop skirmish game called Rezolution that had some neat near future mini's.  Great for shadowrun, d20 modern or other game.  I got a cool scenery piece from a company and I did a boffing demo with my son and he cut off my leg, my arm and stabbed me in the chest.  I only got one good hit.  Reach is a big deal, but both fighters need to be quick, and I am not.  The art are had some great prints from some of the great artists.  I didn't buy any prints because I prefer originals, and I hadn't budgeted enough to buy any original work this year, (although I have in the past.)
10.  There were some wargames going on, but I didn't have time to play them.
11.  There were lots of card games and computer/console gaming for fans of those.

All in all, I couldn't have asked for a more fun 3 days and I'll be going again next year if my work schedule permits.
Just some ramblings from the nyrfherdr

Now back to my regularly scheduled mini thread...
I have painted my servitor robot and will take pictures this weekend.  I hope to finish some other painting projects this week before getting on to some sculpting projects I'd like to work on.
Game ON!
Nyrfherdr


----------



## Kanegrundar (Nov 22, 2005)

Sounds like a good time.  What Magnificent Egos fig did you get?  I've picked up a few of those lately.  Some of them are a pain to get put together due to extremely small parts, but they look good once they are done.


----------



## nyrfherdr (Nov 22, 2005)

Kane: I got Koyote, Master Assassin sculpted by Drew Williams.  A nice little mini.
I spent some time trying some wet blending techniques while at the paint-n-take.  I'm hoping to finish him over the next few weeks with my other projects (too many as always)

I'll post him when I'm done.
Game On!
Nyrf


----------



## JoeGKushner (Nov 23, 2005)

Some great stuff here.

How did you learn to sculpt? Was it a gradual thing that you worked on, took some classes on or all on hands? Love the fact that you create customized figures for your games. I'm too lazy to even customize existing figures because I'm so far behind on my paintings!


----------



## nyrfherdr (Nov 23, 2005)

Thanks Joe.  I appreciate your kind words.

I obviously love miniatures.  I've been painting for countless years.  I started customizing about 6 years ago and about 2 years ago started sculpting.
I learned to sculpt on my own as a labor of love and something I'd always wanted to try since I purchased my first mini.
I learned a lot from web sites and books. But the key was to just practice.  My first sculpts were really bad.  I've thrown away some even though my wife thought I should keep them.  Even with 'failure' I kept at it.  The stuff I produce now gets the job done.

This year at GenCon Indy I took a couple of seminars from some greats... Bobby Jackson and Gene Van Horne.  At GenCon SoCal, I found another couple of seminars led by Matt Gubser.

I learned a lot.  They taught me some much improved techniques.  But even with that, it takes practice...

You'll see if it helped when I finish some new sculpts I'm working on...

On the topic of custom mini's.  I found that character mini's are readily available. Some key monsters are readily available. Now with Wizards D&D Mini's, you even get some unusual monsters, but I was still often sitting on a great villian but didn't have a great representation.  I would sometimes change my vision of a villian to match a miniature.

With my sculpting, I've been able to more closely match a villain with a miniature or to customize a miniature to match a character more closely. (I've found my players often challenging the envelope on that score.)  But mostly it is the ability to craft something in 3 dimensions that only existed in 2 before.  That part is COOL!

Just some ramblings from the nyrfherdr

Game ON!


----------



## nyrfherdr (Dec 15, 2005)

Hey gang,
My road trips are apparently done for awhile.  I've been able to finish a couple of sculpting projects.  Here is a medium sized bear for a Druid in our game.  Take a look:

Bear:








Enjoy!
Game ON!
Nyrfherdr


----------



## frankthedm (Dec 15, 2005)

Cute little bear.


----------



## nyrfherdr (Dec 16, 2005)

Thanks Frank...

Here's a Robot/Droid/Supervillain:









Enjoy!
Game ON!
Nyrfherdr


----------



## pogre (Dec 17, 2005)

Wow, I really like the sideview. So what kind of campaign are you running with all of these robotic pieces?


----------



## nyrfherdr (Dec 17, 2005)

Thanks Pogre...

The steam/servitor stuff is for my homegrown D&D campaign.  It has elements of the Iron Kingdoms in it.
I also run 1 shot Iron Kingdoms games.

The robot here was inspired by a M&M Supervillain.  I really like the M&M system, but don't have time to play a game in it.  The inspirational pictures provide nice sculpting challenges though.

Just some ramblings from the nyrfherdr


----------



## nyrfherdr (Dec 19, 2005)

It appears the mechanika and steamworks need mechanik's and steamheads.
In the Iron Kingdoms, Gobbers are apparently very good at it.

I'm working on a diorama and I hope that this guy will be a good addition to it


Gobber steam mech:








Game ON!
Nyrfherdr


----------



## pogre (Dec 19, 2005)

Wow! The cigar really adds a lot of character to this guy - he looks like an old time grease monkey. Great work!


----------



## nyrfherdr (Dec 21, 2005)

Thanks Pogre.  I appreciate the kind feedback.

Here is the latest completed sculpt.
I call her 'The Red Queen'.  I'm painting her up now.  I hope to post the completed mini over the holidays.

Two views:








Game ON!
Nyrfherdr


----------



## frankthedm (Dec 21, 2005)

She looks like an evil dwarven sorceress, quite unique.


----------



## pogre (Dec 21, 2005)

Wow Nyrf - It seems like you can really crank these beautiful minis out. How long does it take for you to make something like this? The face on her is super impressive.


----------



## nyrfherdr (Dec 22, 2005)

Frank:  The Red Queen is an evil dwarven priestess actually.  You got the theme though, right off.  That does my heart good.

Pogre:  You are always very generous with your praise.  Thanks again.

As to the question of how long.  I, like most people that work with Green stuff, work on several mini's at a time.  I don't use a 'curing oven' so it takes a day for a particular part of the mini to cure. 
One of my standard humanoid mini's is probably seven or eight steps so a little over a week of elapsed time. (sometimes many days will pass between steps though, it depends on my schedule)
Each step runs between 30 and 45 minutes. (sometimes longer)
That puts the effort at about 4-5 hours per mini.

The big trollkin probably took 3 times as long, maybe longer because of the many more steps required for such a large figure.
The mech/wizard that I used in the ENWorld sculpting project was probably about 4 hours of pure sculpting.

Game ON!
Nyrfherdr


----------



## frankthedm (Dec 22, 2005)

Priestess? They let clerics _fly_ way too easily nowadays....


----------



## nyrfherdr (Dec 22, 2005)

That darned "Travel" domain


----------



## pogre (Dec 22, 2005)

nyrfherdr said:
			
		

> That puts the effort at about 4-5 hours per mini.




You know what? That's very fast! There is no way I could model at anywhere close to that speed. Heck it takes me a half hour to prep some of the dang pewter models I get out of the blister with no assembly!


----------



## nyrfherdr (Mar 1, 2007)

It really hasn't been as long as it looks since I posted.  I lost a bunch of stuff when the server went down last year.  It's still been many moons.

I still paint and sculpt minis.  Here are a couple to enjoy as I get re-energized to post my work:

A sculpted stump and crow (all painted up):




Some flying robots sculpted and painted up:




A jedi sculpted (unpainted):








Game ON!


----------

